# New Edge version 21.10.2.v18 ??



## bnc (Apr 29, 2016)

Did my Edge just get upgraded from 
21.10.2.v13 to 21.10.2.v18 ?? Anyone else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

yes
21.10.2.v18


----------

